
REI is going remote and selling its corporate headquarters - enjoylife
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/08/12/rei-seattle-headquarters-commercial-real-estate/
======
fergbrain
That headline is pretty misleading: 1) REI never moved into the planned new
HQ, 2) they’re going to use a combination of smaller offices around the
greater Seattle area in combination with remote/WFH.

As an aside, it sounds like they’ll be able to sell the new HQ for a profit
(Source: local radio...probably KUOW)

------
kory
They need the liquidity.

